# Email



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Can someone please send an email to these four addresses for me.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Thank you, just one person, not all of you.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ill do it...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You Jase,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Done.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Roy said:


> Can someone please send an email to these four addresses for me.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


emails attempted roy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Oops, sorry. :*****:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Stan and nursegladys. Do not need anymore.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

All bounced back


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Oops, sorry. :wanker:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> All bounced back


Oh dear.







Not received any.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Roy said:


> Thanks Stan and nursegladys. Do not need anymore.


I was in the middle of typing the emails sorry Jason/roy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've had none back so far.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks anyway, I'll investigate.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good luck.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Roy said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > All bounced back
> ...


one came back


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks anyway, I'll look into it.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Only been with the new people for 7 days and there are already problems.



> A number of UK customers have experienced some delays in receiving inbound email. Following an important update to our mail server software and the subsequent restart of the mail servers, there have unfortunately been delays in the delivery of incoming email to 1&1 mail boxes.
> 
> Any current delay in incoming emails will decrease as full service is restored and emails are delivered.
> 
> ...


If anyone has emailed me and not received a reply then I am sorry. I will reply when the emails arrive.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Emailing me through this link will not bounce :

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/cgi-bin/mf0000...ACTION=SHOWFORM


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Only been with the new people for 7 days and there are already problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that Roy, I'm with 1&1 and have been having terrible trouble receiving mail over the last 3-4 days; I had been wondered what was going on. Believe me, its not normally like this with 1&1 --- I've been with them now about 5 years.

BTW, where on their site did you find this? I took a look and could find nothing


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:



> I had been wondered what was going on.


They probably notified their customers of the problem via email


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They did not let anyone know. I sent in a support request and this was tagged at the bottom of the replying email.









Time to move again.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My 6 email accounts are all back to normal now...as of about 10:00am


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Lots of spam is getting through so it must be working again.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul, have you seen this from 1&1 ?



> Temporary Issue: Incoming Email Service Delays:
> 
> The incoming email service delays experienced in the last few days due to an important update to our mail servers have improved highly.
> 
> ...


----------

